# Software > Ασφάλεια >  FW/Security Resources

## koki

Επειδή τελευταία σκαλίζω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με firewall/security/και λοιπά συναφή (όπου όλα μαζί μας κάνουν το μισό internet, αλλά οκ) τα βάζω στο 
http://firewall.koko.awmn

για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

Δεν υπάρχει (προς το παρόν..?) κάτι δικό μου, παρά μόνο links σε doc, tools και scripts.

----------

